# Best gravel road tires tested - part 2



## BL (May 21, 2016)

lighter than a T-serv. 
Would it make a good Urban tire?


----------



## Tom8 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for a great article. Could you please elaborate on why the Vee Rail is good as a rear tire but not on the front and why the XCX is better on the front? Is there something about the center tread, side knobs, casing, sidewalls or what? What disadvantage would I find by running the Rail on front and back? Thanks.


----------

